# OMG! Just look at what a bit of Mac can do....



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2008)

Introducing Miss Dita Von Teese...







she is gorgeous either way though...


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 8, 2008)

She is very beautiful.  I think she's had some work done around the mouth, but that's just my opinion.  Maybe it appears that way because one she's smiling, the other is just a half smile.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_She is very beautiful.  I think she's had some work done around the mouth, but that's just my opinion.  Maybe it appears that way because one she's smiling, the other is just a half smile._

 
I agree.  I think her brows are much more arched too, but who knows it could just be a good mua.


----------



## TDoll (May 8, 2008)

Woa! That was a total 180!  She is beautiful either way!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 8, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## aziajs (May 8, 2008)

She really looks the same to me.  But it does show what a little makeup and hair dye can do.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 8, 2008)

Yeah her brows do seem a lot higher.  In any event, she is still gorgeous.


----------



## gatsby (May 8, 2008)

You couldn't make Dita look ugly if you tried -- she's just so beautiful. I like her arched brows in the second photo, although I think her blush/cheek contouring is a little severe. Maybe it's just the angle. Anyway, total 180


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 9, 2008)

to be honest....she looks way better in the before picture.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 9, 2008)

I think she was prettier in the before photo...maybe that's just my opinion though lol

Edit: just noticed CantAffordMac said the same thing


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 9, 2008)

Im going with the above people, I like her better in the first pic, looks like she had lighter hair?
I always thought the black was WAY too harsh!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 9, 2008)

She's stunning, though I personally think she looks better before. I guess I just prefer then natural look.


----------



## redambition (May 9, 2008)

she looks stunning in both pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like others have said - i don't think she could look bad if she tried.


----------



## Willa (May 9, 2008)

I love that girl, she's so feminine
I think she stole my feminity to keep it all for herself hahaha


----------



## miss_supra (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_She really looks the same to me. But it does show what a little makeup and hair dye can do._

 
I agree with you on this.


----------



## AmberLilith (May 10, 2008)

Lol, the second pic's Dita, the first one's Heather Sweet 
Definitely a change for the better though!

Edit:
Just re-read the thread -I can't believe so many people think she looked better before! She's stunning and so much more striking now!!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 11, 2008)

I far prefer her current style of clothing and make-up, but personally, I really just don't like her face.


----------



## Trista (May 11, 2008)

I love Dita!!! I do prefer her glam and I like her better with dark hair (but then again that's my style). She is too cool.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 16, 2008)

She was a very generic looking blonde. I think the shorter fuller hairstyle is very sexy, I think it would be less aging in dark brown however. She has lovely skin, she looks like Snow White.  She is very American looking , sh e manages to look lovely even with very thin lips and negligable cheekbones. The brows and eyes evoke a young Liz Taylor. It's nice to see a dark haired beauty. TV and magazines are all full of look alike dishwater me-too blondes.Not everyone likes vanilla.


----------



## glam8babe (May 16, 2008)

i like her better in the first pic too


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I agree.  I think her brows are much more arched too, but who knows it could just be a good mua._

 
AFAIK she does her own makeup.


----------



## rbella (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_She was a very generic looking blonde. It's nice to see a dark haired beauty. TV and magazines are all full of look alike dishwater me-too blondes.Not everyone likes vanilla._

 
Wow!  That seems kinda harsh!  I'm sure I just mis-read it.  I'm a blonde (au-natural).  So of course I take offense!!  Just kidding...I tend to disagree with you though.  I see a lot of dark haired beauties on tv and in magazines and it makes me hate my blonde hair.  Jessica Alba, Camilla Belle, Megan Fox, Angelina Jolie, Anne Hathaway, Kim Kardashian-they all make me want to rip my hair out at the roots and pull a Von Teese.  Even so, I wouldn't call myself vanilla. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That being said, I think that out of these two pics, she looks better before.  I prefer a natural look.  She looks almost goth to me in the second pic.  However, I have seen her with the darker hair where she knocks my socks off because she is so beautiful.  I think the second photo may just be a not so great shot.


----------



## astronaut (May 17, 2008)

The only difference I really notice is that she's showing some teeth.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 18, 2008)

She's gorgeous either way. I especially love her the 2nd pic because she's striking and it feels like she's taking charge and doing what she wants to do and what makes her happy.

This was the only look I've seen that doesn't work for her, and even then it could be worse.


----------



## duckduck (May 18, 2008)

A friend just sent me some just beautiful shots taken of her recently:
Style Monte Carlo Preview « dita von teese: pocketvenus
Damn that woman is good looking.


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 19, 2008)

I love her!! She is so pretty.


----------



## Nadeshda (May 19, 2008)

I also think she looked better on the before pic. Not that she looks bad on the after pic, it just looks more "unnatural" on her, if that makes sense.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 19, 2008)

she is really pretty either way... her boyfriend is a strange one though


----------



## AmberLilith (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_she is really pretty either way... her boyfriend is a strange one though_

 
OT but....
Ooh, is she seeing someone new?? Who??

Or if you mean Marilyn, they married then divorced.
Silly silly boy for cheating on Dita!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

Wow .....


----------



## ignite (May 21, 2008)

I abosultely worship Dita, she's so elegant!  I wish i could be like that, i've always been a bit awkward because being a taller girl makes me feel not so delicate ^_^
But i'm getting over that slowly, hehe.


----------

